# My solarforce l2r pictures



## love-LED (Sep 16, 2010)

First off, I'd like to say thanks to fellow cpf members for recommending this light. I just though I'd post some pictures and my opinion on the light.

I ordered for on ebay from airsupply07 and was very pleased with the service and shipping times.

The product arrived assembled, with the carry case (which had my requested flat bezel and tightening tool inside it). First impressions were good. The flashlight looked great with the exception of a few dots of missing colour. The tailcap had a little piece of plastic left inside from manufacturing, and I blew it out. Tailcap o-ring was slightly lubed, but the front o ring wasn't.

The carry case is higher quality than expected- take a look for yourself.

I ordered the 5 mode bulb, which works perfectly, however there is a slight "cree ring" in the beam. No big deal.
The machining overall is quite good, although definitely not surefire quality.
The part where solarforce is written is roughly machined, but it's just a cosmetic thing.

I like the grip on it, better than the mag lights, but doesn't make your hands bleed.

The lens (is it really a lens?) is glass, and has a rubber seal on the inside, with a plastic washer between the outside glass and the bezel. It is waterproof in the shower, so probably good for a few meters for short periods.

All in all, everything is good! Runtime seems decent on rayovac hybrids. I love this light.

You're read enough, so here are the pictures!


----------



## love-LED (Sep 16, 2010)

If anyone wants beam shots I'll take them once i recharge the batteries.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice pictures, but they are too big.

The maximum allowed size is 800x600.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 17, 2010)

oh shoot really? I didn't get any warning when posting them. I'm using a picture host to hold the pictures, since I'm not allowed to upload yet. So I just pasted in the html and submitted.


Black Rose said:


> Nice pictures, but they are too big.
> 
> The maximum allowed size is 800x600.


----------



## team_flatline (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice writeup. I've been considering the SolarForce L2 myself and still trying to learn as I go. If you don't mind, a few questions: which drop-in did you go with? Are you running 18650 batteries? And since you're being generous, I'll go ahead and ask for those beamshots.

Thanks again for taking the time for the review.

T_F


----------



## shark_za (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats on a nice light, I really like mine too. 



> which drop-in did you go with? Are you running 18650 batteries?



T_F this is the 2xAA version of the Solarforce not the 18650 one. 
The drop in is the low voltage 5 mode (purple wrapper) from Solarforce, they also make a single mode (green wrapper, my fave) and a 3-mode (gold wrapper) in the 0.8v-4.2v range.
These are the low voltage dropins that work well with a single Li-ion or AA power sources. 
They also have all 3 of those in the higher 3.4-8.4 range as well as single modes that can take up to 13v. 
A wide range of dropins.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 17, 2010)

You pretty answered t_f's questions for me, thanks. I'll get some beam shots as soon as I find a place in my house to take them. I haven't ever taken a beam shot, but I'll give it a try.


shark_za said:


> Congrats on a nice light, I really like mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 18, 2010)

I also have this light and I really love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mn_doggie (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a L2r and the L2m (2009 version). I run the L2m on a single 18650 and like it better than the L2r on eneloops. I have the 3 mode in the "m" and the 5 mode in the "r"

I once ran the eneloops too low and one of them outgassed and blew the rubber cap out the end with a loud pop. Be sure you use batteries that are as evenly matched as possible. I use the Lacrosse charger.

Using the 18650 as a power source is definitely brighter. I do have more AA's laying around so I can go longer between recharges.


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my L2r's has a problem with the rubber button cover. My L2r no longer can tailstand as the rubber button cover is protruding too much, anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## love-LED (Sep 18, 2010)

On mine, the rubber sticks out a bit, so it is difficult to tailstand, but not impossible on a desk or counter. Try pushing the flashlight down onto the tail, it should stand then.


Trancersteve said:


> One of my L2r's has a problem with the rubber button cover. My L2r no longer can tailstand as the rubber button cover is protruding too much, anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 18, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> One of my L2r's has a problem with the rubber button cover. My L2r no longer can tailstand as the rubber button cover is protruding too much, anything I can do to fix this?



Disassemble the tailcap and get the rubber boot out, toss an oring over the edge of the rubber boot (where it meets the housing) and put it back in. This should recess the boot about half a mm or so, should be enough. Dont screw it back in too tight or all your hard work will be for nothing as you will completely flatten the added o-ring.


----------



## Manual Man (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice photos..is that a R2 I see? I am thinking of getting a couple of these for my mates, what sort of output do you get out of this (current at tail-cap etc) if you don't mind? :thumbsup:


----------



## love-LED (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, it's a cree r2. I will check the current at the tailcap, no problem.


Manual Man said:


> Nice photos..is that a R2 I see? I am thinking of getting a couple of these for my mates, what sort of output do you get out of this (current at tail-cap etc) if you don't mind? :thumbsup:


----------



## offroad (Sep 18, 2010)

Manual Man said:


> Nice photos..is that a R2 I see? I am thinking of getting a couple of these for my mates, what sort of output do you get out of this (current at tail-cap etc) if you don't mind? :thumbsup:



My 3-mode SF Low Voltage R2 does 1.2amp on high at the tail-cap with 2x Eneloops.
They are supposed to be about 150-180 actual lumens OTF.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 19, 2010)

yikes, mine is only 750 ma with 2 AA alkalines. Maybe I'm not getting the output I should be getting?

On medium, draw was 300 ma, on low 60 ma.


----------



## Manual Man (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys...those Solarforces are sounding more and more tempting. I would have replied sooner but as I was finishing typing out a reply about 2 hours ago the power cut due to very high winds... sadly it was not dark so I didn't have an excuse to get out my torches...

Might have to postpone ordering them though as I just got the idea of make a 2000lm quad XP-G R5 :devil: for....um....for...well do I need a reason?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 20, 2010)

My L2R is every bit as well-built as my 2xAA FiveMega. And it's easier to hold. I just wish Solarforce made two accessories: a 1xAA extender to create an L3R, and a stepdown adapter that would allow the L2R body to use full-size Solarforce C-type tailcaps.


----------



## ace0001a (Sep 21, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My L2R is every bit as well-built as my 2xAA FiveMega. And it's easier to hold. I just wish Solarforce made two accessories: a 1xAA extender to create an L3R, and a stepdown adapter that would allow the L2R body to use full-size Solarforce C-type tailcaps.



Actually I wish they would made something like an "L2F" as in F or "fat" that is a body tube that would hold a 3xAA cartridge to allow a shorter yet fat 3xAA format. I figure it wouldn't be any thicker than a Maglite tube and would also make a good body for their Turbo Head.


----------



## offroad (Sep 21, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> and a stepdown adapter that would allow the L2R body to use full-size Solarforce C-type tailcaps.



I have L2m bodies, removing the CR123 extension and adding an 18650 extension gives you a full sized body (standard tailcaps) that takes 2x AA. I use a short piece of underground sprinkler tubing to take up the space between the 18mm body and the AA cells. Not as cheap as the L2r though.

old4570 had a post showing which parts to use for a 3x AA solarforce lego.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 21, 2010)

Why is there a such a difference between our two flashlights?


offroad said:


> My 3-mode SF Low Voltage R2 does 1.2amp on high at the tail-cap with 2x Eneloops.
> They are supposed to be about 150-180 actual lumens OTF.





love-LED said:


> yikes, mine is only 750 ma with 2 AA alkalines. Maybe I'm not getting the output I should be getting?
> 
> On medium, draw was 300 ma, on low 60 ma.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 22, 2010)

You are using alkaline batteries, which cannot deliver the current needed for these higher powered lights.

offroad is using Enelops (rechargeable NiMh batteries) that are able to deliver the current needed.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 22, 2010)

Really... I'll try using my 2200 mah rayovac hybrids. They should be almost as good as enelops. What if I hook up to a dc power supply? That would give as much power as the bulb needs.


Black Rose said:


> You are using alkaline batteries, which cannot deliver the current needed for these higher powered lights.
> 
> offroad is using Enelops (rechargeable NiMh batteries) that are able to deliver the current needed.


----------



## love-LED (Sep 22, 2010)

Now it says 900 ma with rayovac hybrids... Maybe I'll try a single cell lipo, charged halfway (around 3.8v).


----------



## jpapazit (Sep 22, 2010)

looks great! I was inspired to buy the tan 18650 with the 5 mode r2 drop in from lighthound. Im new to the scene and have caught the bug pretty bad. i love that there are so many options for this light and that for the most part everyone is satisfied with the quality. thanks for all the info.


----------

